# 1st SCUBA dive



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When I moved to P'cola in 81-82, I began a lifestyle of snorkelin' which died out after 90-91. I always wanted to get certification but was tooooo lazy. A buddy of mine was wanting to get his ole lady into it and wanted to use my pool. He discovered I was wanting to learn and brought me some gear too. We went over basic skills, buddy breathing, taking my mask off and putting it back on, boyonacey (missed that spelling), taking your mouth piece out and putting it back in w/ out blowing your lungs out...so on and so forth. !st going under and breathing was a little weird but got adjusted quick...My buddy thought I was purty good at it, but with all the time in the water when I was young and it being something I like, it comes easier...I still want to learn and get certified but it might wait till next year since hunting season is coming up...Just wanted to let ya'll know I might be into it next year then lord help me get into spearfishing:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink More toys to come I guess!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

it's over with, your hooked, go get your cert. thats the way i started, in a pool with a friend. then i went bubble watching one day and when them boys came up from a 20 minute dive with bigger snapper that i hd ever caught in my life time, it was over !!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is a whole new world down under. I am glad you liked it. Good luck in your underwater adventures to come.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You gotta do it Jason! Wayne and Chris will tell ya how much fun it is!



And yes...spearfishing takes it to a whole new level!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Spearfishing = Hunting Underwater. It's worse than any other hobby/addiction I have ever done.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to get my cert. in diving but have'nt had the money yet....I cant wait I want to check out the underwater world.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (9/24/2009)*Spearfishing = Hunting Underwater. It's worse than any other hobby/addiction I have ever done.




+1. And one of my more competitive hobbies. Always have to out shoot your buddies.


----------



## J_Wissing (Sep 23, 2009)

gettin certified was the best thing i ever did! if you think the pool was fun thenwait till you see the gulf for the first time!! good luck!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

It wont be long now Jason. Fever setting in????????


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

do it while the water is still warm. if you don't you will just keep putting it off. oke


----------

